# Does Danish oil smell bad once applied?



## Calv (20 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

A friend of mine has just bought a cupboard of ebay for her house, however she say it "smells funny". apparently the seller states that the cupboard was finished with danish oil. 

Could this be the reason for the smell? I'm not sure if my friend has a lot of previous experience with oil/wax finishes, so it may be the case that it's just an unatural smell compared with the usual shop furniture. (don;t quote me on that though, i'll ask her).

What does Danish oil smell like, can you compare it to anything that i can pass on to her?

Thanks for any advice. 

Calv.


----------



## wizer (20 Jan 2009)

Yes it probably is the Danish oil. If it smells inside the cupboard, then it's likely the oil has gone rancid. Normally the inside of anything is finished with a non oil finish, such as shellac.


----------



## Ironballs (20 Jan 2009)

When I've used it you find it smells for a short period after and then goes, will take longer if inside an enclosed space


----------



## Woodfinish Man (22 Jan 2009)

Agree with ironballs, the odour that comes from Danish Oil (a solvent varnishy smell - sorry best description of the smell that I can manage) will diddipate once it dries and fully cures.

Recommend a good clean down with white spirit, lightly sand surface and finish off with a coat of transparent shellac - that will seal in any nasties. 

For those that don't like the smell of Danish Oil when applied in a domestic environment we've brought out a lemon version. Same product as our standard but with a lemon essence through it.

Ian


----------

